# 2012 -280 Rs Toyhauler For Sale



## Tourdfox

2012- Bought new in 2013. In mint condition with tons of extras solar panels 4 six volt battreries the list goes on.Lots of Modifications on the interior also. Asking 28.500 Canadian. OBO Located in Southern BC approx 3 hrs from Osoyoos border crossing. Or willing to trade for a 310 TB. Pm me for more details. I check site regularly. Thanks


----------



## Tourdfox

Tourdfox said:


> IMG_4453.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_4180.JPG 2012- Bought new in 2013. In mint condition with tons of extras solar panels 4 six volt battreries the list goes on.Lots of Modifications on the interior also. Asking 28.500 Canadian. OBO Located in Southern BC approx 3 hrs from Osoyoos border crossing. Or willing to trade for a 310 TB. Pm me for more details. I check site regularly. Thanks


Price drop. Would like it gone so i can move on to a 310 TB $ 26.500. If someone south of the Canadian border was to purchase they would get a screaming deal with the exchange rate. Just saying


----------



## Tourdfox

BUMP


----------



## Pcsullivan

Have you thought of advertising on KijijiBc?? Also if maybe you posted some pics of the inside?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Sold my prior Outback on Craigslist. Have you tried that?


----------



## Tourdfox

Thought i'd have some interest for sure. I do have it on KIJIJI BC. Have never used craigs list. Have had interest from KIJIJI but people wanting to trade there boats ect..Inside pics yah i get that but better pics of the inside can be found easier and better quality just by google a 2012 280 RS. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Pcsullivan

A lot of people don't get they can look at the inside online. I have seen comments on some that people have looked at and the inside was trashed(wasted trip) I am sure yours is not but the more pics showing the inside (especially the garage area) will help you. I myself have considered this model, but for just the two fo us the 230 rs makes so much more sense.(our kids are grown.) The more you ca write up about the extras the better....We bought ours last year at the end of august.


----------



## Tourdfox

If anyone is even remotely interested they would ask questions. Probably 90 plus % or more on this site are South of the Canadian border. So i didn't expect alot of action. But none kinda surprises me.The trailor shows new inside. But where its parked beside the garage i'd have to move to open the slides for interior pics. I'm not pushing that hard to sell as i cannot find a used 310 TB. Also havn't seen a 280 RS on KIJIJI for sale for a long time other than mine. Economy a little down for some hasn't helped either i suppose.


----------



## Tourdfox

Still for sale. Slim chance of selling this late in the yr. Going camping late next week on my days off then time to winterize.


----------



## Tourdfox

BUMP


----------



## Tourdfox

Tourdfox said:


> BUMP


Sold.


----------

